

Anyone going to Leedshack this weekend? - jpallen

Myself and a few friends are going to Leedshack[1] this weekend and I wonder if anyone else from HN will be there?<p>We don't have a fixed plan but we'd like to explore mass interaction with games. Things like letting many users work in a sort of 'democracy' to control the character/game, or having many players all working towards a collaborative goal. The large group of geeks at Leedshack will hopefully let us test out our theories of the sort of emergent behaviour that will evolve with these sort of systems. The technical challenges should be fun as well.<p>[1] www.leedshack.com
======
ColinWright
Clickable: <http://www.leedshack.com>

